# VW to retrofit misfueling protection on some TDI models



## gulfcoastguy (Feb 21, 2013)

All of the 2013's have the missfueling protection. Basically on the auto sized diesel pump nozzle will press 2 catches and allow the nozzle to slide in. The semitruck sized nozzle is too big and the unleaded gasoline nozzle is too small. Warning! Gas can still be trickled in around the diaphram at a slow rate, that is how we add Power Service or other diesel additives after all, but you have to try hard to grenade your fuel pump due to pumping gas into it. Best thing? Read the pump! Don't depend on the color of the handle because it varies from place to place. I'd also be hesitant to let a teenager drive the car and fill it up especially teenage girls. Washington state and New Jersey require that attendants pump all gasoline but not that they pump diesel so don't trust the pump jockeys. If you have a brain phart and realize it as you're pumping, Don't crank the car! Have it towed and the fuel tank drained. That could cost $400 or so but it is way cheaper than replacing the fuel pump later.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

I had often wondered how many of the catastrophic fuel pump failures on VW were from accidental misfueling. According to data VW submitted to the NHTSA, it's as many as 90%. From a recent autoweek article:

"These complaints were typically linked to a failed fuel pump. VW told NHTSA investigators that 90 percent of the fuel samples from vehicles involved in the complaints had substantial amounts of gasoline in their tanks."

Read more: Volkswagen TDI diesel to get modifications to prevent gasoline misfueling - Autoweek


----------



## gulfcoastguy (Feb 21, 2013)

I believe that some of the missfueling is from the delivery truckers either not cleaning out the truck between loads or unloading into the wrong underground tank. Then there are allways the people who try to talk/text/sext on their cell phones while fueling.


----------

